# ملمع الزجاج



## ماهر ابو خلف (24 أغسطس 2007)

كيف ممكن نصنع ملمع زجاج
بكميات تجارية 
يكون فعال ومنافس للموجود بالأسواق
من ناحية الجودة والتكلفة


----------



## لورنس العرب (24 أغسطس 2007)

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
سأقدم لك ما أعلم عن هذا الموضوع
وان شاء الله إن قرأ أحد و أضاف تعديلا على ما أكتب فسيكون الأمر أكثر من جيد لنستفاد جميعا مما نعرف
ولنبدأ بالطريقه ان شاء الله رب العالمين
................
ملمعات الزجاج الموجوده في الأسواق حاليا ثمنها مرتفع
ويرجع ارتفاع ثمنها لشيء واحد فقط
وهو ارتفاع ثمن البخاخه !!!
نعم صدقني- فالبخاخه ثمنها أكثر من السائل الموجود بداخلها ولسبب بسيط جدا
وهو أن هذه البخاخه تأتي إلى البلاد العربية مستورده غالبا من الصين أو من دول أخرى بقارة آسيا
وبالتحديد ما يأتي إلينا من الخارج هو -المسدس الخاص بالبخاخة- وليس الجسم البلاستيكي للبخاخة المحتويه على ملمع الزجاج
ولهذا فثمنها مرتفع
هذه فقط معلومه أحببت أن أقولها لك ولا أعرف ان كانت مفيده لك أم لا
ما علينا
-------------------
مكونات ملمع الزجاج 
1- ماء
2- أيزو بروبانول
3- رائحة ليمون
4- تكسابون سائل
----------------
الطريقه و الكميات:
نفترض أنك تريد تصنيع 1 لتر من ملمع الزجاج- ماذا ستفعل؟
أقولك
1- نحضر 750 مللي من الماء
2- نذيب فيهم 100 مللي من الأيزوبروبانول
3- نضع على الخليط حوالي 100 مللي من رائحة الليمون ( نسبة ستراها كبيره و سأذكر لك السبب)
4- تضيف 50 مللي تكسابون 
وتقلب المحتويات جيدا
5- تضع لون أزرق بحيث يكون اللون أزرق غامق
------
س: لماذا نضع لون أزرق غامق و لماذا نضع رائحة الليمون بهذه الكثافه؟
ج: ما تم تصنيعه هو ملمع للزجاج المركز و ليس العادي كما هو موجود في السوق
بمعنى أنك بعد تحضير هذه الكمية لو أخذت منها 150 مللي و وضعتها بالبخاخة و قمت بتكملة باقي البخاخة ماء عادي من الحنفيه ستحصل على ملمع الزجاج الموجود بالسوق بالظبط بلونه و رائحته وكل شيء مطابق لما هو بالسوق تماما
يعني اللتر معك يمكن أن يعمل 7 أو 8 لتر
س: لماذا اللون الأزرق الغامق؟
ج: لأنه عندما تخفف ملمع الزجاج بالماء بنسبة 7 :1 أو : 8 يكون اللون مماثل تماما للون الأزرق السماوي الخاص بجلانسس: وهل ثقل اللون يمكن أن يجعل الناس يقولون عليا أنني حرامي أبيع لهم ماء ملون بتركيز عالي حتى إذا قاموا بتخفيفه انخدعوا ورأوه مثل اللون السماوي الخاص بجلانس؟:67: :67: 
ج: لا يا أخي الفاضل أنت لن تكون لصا في هذه الحاله، وإن أردت أن تتأكد بعد أن تقوم بتخفيف ملمع الزجاج هذا قم برج البخاخه كذا مرة ستشاهد كم الرغاوي الموجوده بالزجاجه و ستلاحظ الرائحة الجميله الموجوده- ولهذا فقد وضعنا التكسابون و كمية الرائحة التي تصل نسبتها إلى 10 %

ملاحظة: يتم تعبئة هذا المنتج في زجاجات بلاستيكية سعة 1 لتر، حتى إذا اشتراه الزبون منك قام بشراء بخاخة و كلما أراد أن يستعمله وضع أقل من ربع البخاخة من الملمع المركز وقام بتكملتها بالماء
وبهذا يظل هذا اللتر عنده لمده طويله جدا

هذا ما عندي من معلومات عن هذا الموضوع
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (24 أغسطس 2007)

أخي لورنس العرب
شاكر جدا إلك
على هل إجابة السريعة
بالنسبة للبخاخ كلامك صحيح 100% وتعادل نصف دولار للبخاخ عندنا بفلسطين غير ثمن العبوة
وإذا في إمكانية نتواصل مع بعض بكون شاكر جدا لك 
ماهر - القدس الشريف


----------



## midoo_mahgoub (24 أغسطس 2007)

تسلم ياغالي ربنا يكرمك


----------



## لورنس العرب (24 أغسطس 2007)

ماهر ابو خلف قال:


> أخي لورنس العرب
> شاكر جدا إلك
> على هل إجابة السريعة
> بالنسبة للبخاخ كلامك صحيح 100% وتعادل نصف دولار للبخاخ عندنا بفلسطين غير ثمن العبوة
> ...



ان شاء الله نتواصل ونحن فعلا متواصلين



midoo_mahgoub قال:


> تسلم ياغالي ربنا يكرمك



شكرا يا باشا


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (26 أغسطس 2007)

هل يوجد طرق أخرى لتصنيع 
ملمع الزجاج 
ام هي طريقة واحدة ومواد وحيدة
لتصنيع هل منتج


----------



## لورنس العرب (26 أغسطس 2007)

ماهر ابو خلف قال:


> هل يوجد طرق أخرى لتصنيع
> ملمع الزجاج
> ام هي طريقة واحدة ومواد وحيدة
> لتصنيع هل منتج



ولله يا أخ ماهو هذا ما أعلمه
الله أعلم ان كانت هناك طرق أخرى
أرجو من الزملاء الافاده


----------



## محمد نصار (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشكور على المعلومات الجيدة*


----------



## ارماجيدون (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## نورمحمدجاسم (1 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير مع تحياتي


----------



## الصقر المحلق (1 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فراس نور (1 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## فراس نور (1 أبريل 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## فراس نور (1 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الصقر المحلق (1 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بلدي (1 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي لورنس العرب


----------



## وضاحة (1 أبريل 2008)

تسلموووووووووووووو شبااااااااااااااااااب وبارك الله فيكم.....


----------



## ابراهيم السقا (3 أبريل 2008)

أخى لورانس العرب معلوماتك غزيرة وجميلة شكرا لك على ما تقدمه من معلومات
يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " من كتم علما ألجمه الله بالجاما من نار يوم القيامة " أعاذنا الله منها


----------



## ابوطارق المقدسي (4 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هل نستطيع تبديل التكسابون بمادة اخرى


----------



## شريف بحر (10 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## شريف بحر (10 أبريل 2008)

الله يانور


----------



## شريف بحر (10 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جداااا


----------



## ابوطارق المقدسي (10 أبريل 2008)

يا اخوان انستطيع تبديل التكسابون بمادة اخرى


----------



## ابراهيموفيتش مصر (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندسه ليى (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مكشور والله عاشت ايدك
تحياتي..


----------



## samihsoud (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الكلام سليم مئة بالمئة لكن الخبر الأهم في سوريا ان ان بعض الأشخاص رخصو معماممل ولكن في سوريا الكحول يسلم من قبل الدولة بسعر رخيص للمعامل واصحاب هذه المعامل يعملون انتاج وهمي ويبيعون الكحول في السوق السوداء بالتعامل مع الموظفين المختسن في التموين والمالية


----------



## الجريح2006 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووورين على السؤال .... والاجابه المبسطه ورائعه منك اخي لورنس

بس عندي سؤالين...

1- لماذا استخدمنا في ملمع الزجاج الايزو بروبانول؟؟؟

2- ماهوالتكسابون ومما يتركب وفائدته في ملمع الزجاج؟؟ (ونبذه عنه)


----------



## هشام اسبرين (25 ديسمبر 2008)

chokriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii lak


----------



## حسن المازي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
هل ممكن ان تفيدنا بطريقه تصنيع الداوني والديتول والشامبو والكريمات الخ
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## noureddinet (21 يناير 2009)

أرجو من الأخ لورنس العرب بعض التوضيحات داعيا له ان تكون في ميزان حسناته 
ذهبت إلى شركة الكيماويات و اعطوني قائمة بمبيعاتهم من بينها التكسابون و فيه كذا نوع منها 
و سؤالي هو 
ما هو التكسابون المستعمل في ملمع الزجاج 
هناك تكسابون k12
k14
هناك الباودر و cognis
الخ 
نرجو الإفادة للجميع و شكرا


----------



## ahmed110597 (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم الشرح المذكور هنا صحيح ولكن اريد اسال هل توجد طرق اخرى لتحضير هذه المادة وذلك للان المواد المذكورة خطرة بعض الشي وعليها محاذير ارجو طرح طريقه اخرى وبمواد اخرى ليس عليها محاذير ومراسلتي على الايميل [email protected]
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير على جهودكم


----------



## امل سحيم (10 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يجريك عنا كل خير


----------



## علي العزاوي (22 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله بك ونفع بك


----------



## ريم سعد (5 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع ممتاز


----------



## محمد سنان (5 مايو 2009)

اللة يعطيك الصحة والعافية ولكن ممكن نعرف ما اين تشترى المواد الخام للتركيبة
محمد سنان- فلسطين


----------



## omyousuf (16 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخي لورنس العرب*
*وشكرا على المعلومات المفيدة
*​


----------



## hany hady (16 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز اشكرك جدا على المعلومات القيمة
لاكن انا اعلم انة لابد من اضافة النشادر0000 بس معرفش النسبة


----------



## hany hady (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن الافادة
عندما اشتريت الايزوبروبانول من احد التجار كان عديم الرائحة واشتريت من تاجر اخر كان لة رائحة نفازة وعندما سألت قال ان عديم الرائحة مغشوش
افيدونى افادكم الله


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهوووود مشكوووووووور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

عاشت ايدك ومشكور.....................


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بارككم الله على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## البلاتين (29 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا بالجميع 
اخ لورانس .. شكرا جزيلا لك على الافادات .. ولكن عزيزي قمت بعمل التجربة معمليا كما اوصيتم بتركيبتكم ..

وعندما قمت بتخفيف المنتج المركز بنسبة 7 أضعاف ماء .. للاسف لم يظهر المنتج بشكل شفاف كما هو الموجود بالاسواق .. 

يا ترى أين تكمن المشكلة ؟؟

- هل من نسبة التكسابون ... اعطت المحلول نسبة صابونية اكبر ؟ ام من العطر ( زيتي ومائي ؟!!)

وتسلك كثير ..

نرجو الإفادة ولك فائق الود والإحترام ..


----------



## مني حكايات (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أولا بشكرك علي الطريقة الموضحة 

بارك الله فيك اخونا الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البلاتين (30 سبتمبر 2009)

نرجو الإجابة من العضوية الكرام على تساؤلاتنا المطروحة في مشاركتنا السابقة قبل مشاركة الاخت الفاضلة منى ..
ولكم فائق الود ..


----------



## غريب الطباع (1 أكتوبر 2009)

البلاتين قال:


> نرجو الإجابة من العضوية الكرام على تساؤلاتنا المطروحة في مشاركتنا السابقة قبل مشاركة الاخت الفاضلة منى ..
> ولكم فائق الود ..


 
الأخ الفاضل ( البلاتين ) عدم صفاء المنتج يرجع لسببين من أكثر أسبابها عدم أستعمال ماء ال ro تأكد من نوعية الماء المضاف .... وأستعمال زيت صنوبر بالمنتج يكون مغشوش فيسبب تعكر للمنتج وأرجو أن تكون أفادتي بمكانها .....


----------



## غريب الطباع (1 أكتوبر 2009)

samihsoud قال:


> الكلام سليم مئة بالمئة لكن الخبر الأهم في سوريا ان ان بعض الأشخاص رخصو معماممل ولكن في سوريا الكحول يسلم من قبل الدولة بسعر رخيص للمعامل واصحاب هذه المعامل يعملون انتاج وهمي ويبيعون الكحول في السوق السوداء بالتعامل مع الموظفين المختسن في التموين والمالية


كل شي ممكن يصير بسوريا لا تستبعد شي من هذا النوع .....


----------



## البلاتين (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحبا اخي غريب الطباع .. مشكور للمداخلة ..

ولكن عزيزي :-
- زيت الصنبور ليست من ضمن تركيبة ملمع الزجاج !
-الماء المستخدم هو ماء سوفت .. ماء معالج بـ R.o

ولك فائق ودي ..


----------



## eng.eman (2 أكتوبر 2009)

هل بالامكان استخدام الايثانول بدلا من الايزوبروبانول


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على قدمت لنا
ونسأل الله العظيم ان يوفق الجميع الى ما فيه الخير والفلاح


----------



## غريب الطباع (3 أكتوبر 2009)

البلاتين قال:


> مرحبا اخي غريب الطباع .. مشكور للمداخلة ..
> 
> ولكن عزيزي :-
> - زيت الصنبور ليست من ضمن تركيبة ملمع الزجاج !
> ...


 
شكرا على التنبيه أخي الكريم وانا عارف أنو زيت الصنوبر لايدخل بتركيبة ملمع الزجاج ولكن ذكرت هذه المعلومة وكان قصدي للمنتجات الاخرى من المنظفات أغلب اسبابها زيت الصنوبر المغشوش .

وبصراحة بخصوص ملمع الزجاج اذا انت استعملت ماء ro ما عندي اي فكرة تانية عن تعكير المنت ,,,
تقبل فائق شكري واحترامي


----------



## امقران (4 أكتوبر 2009)

أسهل وأسرع طريقة لصناعة الف لتر ملمع زجاج:

50 لتر كحول ( ميثانول بما انه الارخص)
2 لتر امونيا (نشادر)
2 لتر حمض الخليك
1 لتر شامبو أطفال
1 لتر عطر مائي
250ملي فورمالين
35 غرام لون
وتكمل باقي الخلطة بالماء

ملاحظة: تذيب المكونات في الكحول اولا ثم تخلط المجموع بالماء.
ملاحظة ثانية: لست مختصا ولكن أحببت أن أساهم بمعلومة قد جربتها بنفسي.


----------



## اميمة اسماعيل (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ................امين


----------



## اميمة اسماعيل (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف الف شكر على هذة المعلومات


----------



## fadiza17 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووريييييييييييين على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## processtn (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السلآم عليكم م رحمة الله إخواني الكرام أريد مساعدتكم في طريقة صناعة ماء الجفال ، ماء الجفال المعطر و ماء الجفال المنظف والمركز (50°)
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## امقران (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الجميع يسأل عن التكسابون يرجى مراجعة قسم صناعة الصابون السائل يا اخوان وباختصار هو معزز للرغوة واستخدامه في ملمع الزجاج لاعطاء رغوة التنظيف ويمكن الاستغناء عنه باستخدام شامبو الاطفال.


----------



## نجمة 87 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

يسلمو ع المعلومات القيمة


----------



## elwakidi (16 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## ابو محمد عياش (24 مايو 2010)

:20:مشكور يا محترم


----------

